# Schubert Symphonies?



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have long been an admirer (that word is surely far too weak) of Schubert. I must have several dozen discs of his various lieder and some 7 or so copies of the _Winterreise_. Embarrassingly, however, he remains the sole major composer and symphonist by whom I do not have a single complete symphonic cycle. I have any number of recordings of the 8th (Unfinished) and 9th (Great) including those by Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler, and Kleiber. I'm not sold on Böhm for the whole Schubert cycle as he seems to staid and slow, nor Karajan... who approaches Schubert too much as if he were Beethoven. Both may be fine for Schubert's final two symphonies, but the earlier works demand a song-like lyricism. Beecham was fine at conveying this in his classic recording of Schubert's 3rd, 5th, and 6th, but his recordings of Schubert's 1st and 2nd and 8th remains out of print. I am currently looking at two sets. The older is by Sir Neville Marriner and includes all 10 (yes10!) of Schubert's symphonies including reconstructions of the outlined 7th, the last two movements of the 8th, and the outlined first two movements of the 10th. I had this set years ago on cassette tape. The second recording is by Harnoncourt and includes only those works completed by Schubert himself (and as a result numbers 4 discs to the Marriner 6... in spite of including a couple overtures).

So my question... any opinions on a Schubert cycle? Anyone with experience of either/both of these sets.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you ever tried the complete cycle by Istvan Kertesz with the Wiener Philharmoniker?










http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-Complete-Franz/dp/B00000E4OJ

I haven't heard the whole complete set but the playing of #3, #4 and #5, is superb. I truly enjoy the jaunty opening of the Fifth..  The Unfinished and Ninth are well played but I prefer other versions.

For the Ninth, I think the Joseph Krips version with LPO can't be beat. It's grandiose, magical and heavenly! The ''heavenly lengths'' are pure heaven indeed! Only Furtwangler came close but the Furtwangler version is in mono, while the Krips is in stereo.

For the Unfinished, I have the soft spot for the recording of Bernstein with the NYPO..  Bruno Walter's recording is muscular and I enjoyed it immensely.

This article is really helpful..

http://www.classicalnotes.net/classics/schubertsyms.html


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The Kertesz cycle had the added bonus of overtures by Schubert, I add.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Schubert symphonies are interesting. Many and I think the first six deserve a fair interpretation more rooted towards Haydn-esque styles. But of course, many other folks prefer a weightier interpretation. The last three numbered ones, i.e. D729, D759 and D944 to avoid confusion, are on a different level than the preceeding first six. I have two box-sets that kept me not wanting to get anymore so far. The first was a period instrument version by the Hanover Band under Roy Goodman, who approached the first six as late-Classical styles sounding pieces that I thought worked very well. I also have Harnoncourt's version with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I enjoy them both, but tend to prefer Harnoncourt's historically informed approach (with a modern instrument band). I think if you are quite familiar with Harnoncourt's conducting with Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven symphonies, I very much doubt you would be disappointed with his Schubert set.

Both sets are budget priced box-sets anyway, so who cares. I think the Hanover Band/Roy Goodman one might have a different cover now but still on budget label Brilliant Classics.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Any set with the 7th and 10th is good. Love those symphonies, but they don't get enough respect, seeing that Schubert didn't complete them. Masterful completions, I must say.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I can second HC's suggestion of Harnoncourt with the RCO.

If youre looking for period band, my rec is for Frans Bruggen with the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Harnoncourt's set is very, very good overall (and contains a couple of seldom-recorded 'Italian' overtures, a nice touch) but for 8 and 9 I keep going back to Munch's 50s recordings with the Boston SO on RCA - they're not without occasional flaws but the disc still contains probably the most endearing and vibrant recordings of these two symphonies that I currently have. I also like very much Abbado's recording of 5 and 6 with the COE (the whole Abbado set has been reissued at budget price and contains also the Rosamunde/Die Zauberharfe overture and the symphonic interpretation of the Grand Duo Sonata for piano duet).

I really want to investigate the Bruggen set, so a re-issue by Philips would be nice.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

1) Has anyone heard the recording of the 9th with Mackerras and the Philharmonia orchestra? (I have not). What do you think of that.
2) Have abyone heard J. Nott's Schubert? Again, I have not.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have Marriner's set with the completions and think it is a fine set - performances are sound are very good!.
I personally don't think Schubert's early Symphonies are essential but they are all pleasant works and worth hearing if you go for a full set.
I think the 9th in the Marriner set is wonderful and is performed here with all its repeats


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My real goal is to get the complete symphonies as performed by a single conductor/orchestra in order to capture a sense of the cycle as a whole. As I suggested, I already have Beecham's 3, 5 & 6 and several great interpretations of the 8th and 9th. I'm still torn between the Harnoncourt and the Marriner with the completed works.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My real goal is to get the complete symphonies as performed by a single conductor/orchestra in order to capture a sense of the cycle as a whole. As I suggested, I already have Beecham's 3, 5 & 6 and several great interpretations of the 8th and 9th. I'm still torn between the Harnoncourt and the Marriner with the completed works.


I have a set of Philips CDs containing all ten symphonies by Franz Peter Schubert played by one orchestra, Academy of St. Martin in the Field, conducted by Neville Marriner. In addition to the symphonies, the set includes two symphonic fragments that Schubert start working on and then abandoned.

It is my understanding that the entire set was originally issued on LPs, then later transferred to CDs.

The musicologist Brian Newbould reports on the restoration of Schubert's Symphonic works. This controversial restoration includes, among others, the completion of the orchestration of the Scherzo of the Unfinished eighth as well as the use of the Rosamunde Entr'acte as a fourth movement, filling in the missing parts in the Seventh Symphony, and orchestrating the Tenth Symphony.


----------



## RuneNaljoss (1 mo ago)

In case this is of help to anyone: Here's my "Schubert Symphony Cycle Survey" 

I've updated it w/Harnoncourt"0", Gaigg, and Holliger.

Because there has been some comment that I don't respond to comments on the site: That's true -- or at least I respond very late... because I don't get notices when a comment is being left. (I don't actually run the admin side of the site.) You can always point me into the directions of your comments (or make them directly) via Twitter or Instagram to @ClassicalCritic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RuneNaljoss said:


> In case this is of help to anyone: Here's my "Schubert Symphony Cycle Survey"
> 
> I've updated it w/Harnoncourt"0", Gaigg, and Holliger.
> 
> Because there has been some comment that I don't respond to comments on the site: That's true -- or at least I respond very late... because I don't get notices when a comment is being left. (I don't actually run the admin side of the site.) You can always point me into the directions of your comments (or make them directly) via Twitter or Instagram to @ClassicalCritic.


On the right side of the site you see : Follow. click on that , also the question comes if you want mail.
Good luck


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

His early Symphonies are extremely underrated. Very Mozartian. As that was the Composer he admired. But he indeed did have a Beethoven phase before he died. The last 2 Symphonies represent that. Don’t get me wrong. He had his own sound. But it is pretty clear who his influences were.


----------



## RuneNaljoss (1 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> On the right side of the site you see : Follow. click on that , also the question comes if you want mail.
> Good luck


?? I am not sure we are talking about the same thing. But then I'm not sure what you are talking about, at all, I am afraid.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RuneNaljoss said:


> ?? I am not sure we are talking about the same thing. But then I'm not sure what you are talking about, at all, I am afraid.


If you read the post you can see that poster has problems, I did try give him some help, no more no less.


----------



## RuneNaljoss (1 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> If you read the post you can see that poster has problems, I did try give him some help, no more no less.


By "the poster" you mean me? (Because you _did _quote my post.) And by "has problems" you mean: is not being notified when comments are made on a blog-post? (You see why I am confused, no? Or are we talking about completely different things?) If I am correct about the first two assumptions, I'm simply saying: I'm not sure what you are trying to tell me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RuneNaljoss said:


> By "the poster" you mean me? (Because you _did _quote my post.) And by "has problems" you mean: is not being notified when comments are made on a blog-post? (You see why I am confused, no? Or are we talking about completely different things?) If I am correct about the first two assumptions, I'm simply saying: I'm not sure what you are trying to tell me.


I did try helping you getting getting response, but I guess you talking about another site.


----------

